# Fremont Sandusky river



## TheAngler (Aug 23, 2014)

Walleye fishing biggest i ever caught


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, what a hawg! What was wt and length?


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

Congrats on the pig fish!! You're off to a good start so far this year. What'd you catch her on?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Beautiful fish, looks like it was foul hooked from the bloody gash, either way what a monster!


----------



## TheAngler (Aug 23, 2014)

I got her on a 3inch hot pink twister and 1/8 ounce head...she was 9 1/2 pounds and 28 and 3/4 inches thats not a gash i must have busted her gills carring her...i got 3 others 1 close to her size and 2 jacks that were snaged.. she was all i came home with but im not mad..


----------



## TheAngler (Aug 23, 2014)

I meant 1/4 ounce green head


----------

